# Best Holiday Wishes to All



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

A Christmas Card from the Bahamas to all on the Golf Forum


Merry Christmas by Preeb, on Flickr


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

And the best to you my friend. I love that card. Maybe I should write a song... White Sand Christmas?


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

Happy Holidays !!!


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

WOW! A voice from the past!!!

How the hell are you Steve?


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi Dennis, I have been good albeit very busy. I joined a band a couple of years ago, and we have been working a lot. Unfortunately it has cut into the golf, but God says only so many hobbies. I know you are a guitar player, I bought my dream acoustic guitar (Martin gpa3) and a Gibson SG, and today picked up a Marshall amp. Playing in a 6 pc band and having a ball.
If my golf game were the same, It would be heaven, but over the summer had frozen shoulder so didn't play as well as hoped for. I know you play guitar also, how do you manage to split your time? If I didn't have to work I could have enough time, well 4 more yrs and I can retire and then hopefully do both.
God bless you and your family, and I hope I can be on a bit more


----------



## kelzzy (Jul 19, 2013)

Merry Christmas chaps!


----------

